# Chicago Area Gamers Wanted



## FunnyDice

We are looking to join or form a new local gaming group with other mature professionals (or at least the gainfully-employed who also have to get up in the morning).

We just moved to Chicago, and miss hanging out with our friends, ordering pizza, and gaming for a few hours. Here's our stats: non-smokers, degreed, married couple, employed in technical and creative fields, early thirties, can host, CHA 18, opening to GMing if needed. 

Other good things to know: We're not munchkin gamers, and will not show up dressed in elf ears, or carry fake swords. We solemnly promise not to tell you about our characters unless you ask, and (it has to be said) we don't view hygiene as *optional*. We are also not above bribing a GM with beer.

We regularly played DnD, and other D20 variants with our (*snif*) old group. But, we also think Call of Cuthulu is a hoot, and just tried out Pulp Cuthulu at GenCon this year. 

In addition to RPG's, we enjoy boardgames quite a bit. We have amassed a collection of them over the years, including a few cheap-ass games, roborally, apples to apples (who doesn't like that one?), Munkins, Chez Geek, and many more. They make great ice-breakers, and an excuse to get together even if the GM didn't have time to prepare the session. 

So - if this all sounds terribly good to you, send us a reply. Maybe we can get some folks together and roll funny shaped dice!


----------



## waterdhavian

Welcome to the boards and welcome to Chicago!  I'm located on the Northwest side and know that it may be daunting to find a new group but they are out there.  I would check out some local gaming stores.  Games-Plus in Mount Prospect is a great place to shop and find others.  I would be interested but due to school starting up again my schedule is nearly full.


----------



## FunnyDice

Thanks for the suggestion. That's just what we plan on doing. 

BTW - We are in the City of Chicago, in the Bucktown area.

-FD


----------



## waterdhavian

cool, I know that there are a few shops that sell gaming products like gamers paradise.  At most of these they have bulletins for trades and looking for groups.  Comic shops may also be a good place to check out.  Otherwise with enough bumps this post will catch a few peoples eyes.  

I'm in Portage Park just outside of Jefferson Park.  I have found it really hard to actually find people from inside the city limits.  Most are from the "chicago area" but that could be anywhere


----------



## JoeGKushner

I know a few people.

Shoot me an e-mail at joegkushner at yahoo dot com and I'll forward your information to some of the other people I know interested in gaming.


----------



## thorun09

We play in the south burbs (Blue Island), and have Metra very close.  We meet every other Saturday morning and are looking to add a couple of players.  Our environment is friendly, and we are mostly in our mid 30's (except my 12 year old son).  We have 4 campaigns, each going about 3 months (Axe of Dwarvish Lords, Rod of Seven Parts, Bloodstone series, and misc adventures) all set in FR setting.  If your interested please contact me @ thorun@comcast.net.  We'd love to give you and your wife a shot @ gaming with us.  

Bobbo


----------



## Kelleris

I'd be interested in meeting you and your wife and getting a game going.  I just arrived in Chicago from Texas - I'm a philosophy graduate student at Loyola University of Chicago - and I need a group.  Can't bring anyone else along with me, though.  You can get in touch with me at mkelsey at luc dot edu.  Thanks!


----------



## thorun09

*Kelleris*

I replied to your email, hopefully you will get it today, I know some goes to junk.

Thorun


----------



## Enforcer

I'm interested in joining a Chicago-area game. I understand Bucktown is easily accessible via the CTA, which is really my only requirement. I'm 25, male, work for a downtown law firm as a paralegal, and live in the Hyde Park area. Oh, and I assure you my hygiene is satisfactory . My former group has kind of failed due to various people moving, so I'd like to get into another one.

In addition to D&D and all d20 variants, I'm also game for Shadowrun, Exalted, and board games. I'm always happy to try something new. I own a copy of the A Game of Thrones Board Game (not to be confused with the RPG published by Guardians of Order, though I have that too) and have always wanted to play it with the full group of five.

Please email me at "jon (dot) leopold (at) gmail (dot) com" if you'd like to know more about me, thank you.


----------



## AstroCat

I'm also on the Chicago north side, maybe looking for a game ...email sent. 

I'd like to, if possible, find a lower level setting to start so I can re-learn and get back in to things. Perhaps the Greyhawk setting could be fun.


----------



## FunnyDice

*Thanks for the responses!*

Thanks for all the interest!  here is where we are at...

We are talking to a local Rogers Park guy about joining his game. But with all the reponses we have here, there we have quite a few options!  This is great! 

We would really like to stay in the city since travel time is easier. Of the solitary respondants looking for a game - would any of you be willing to GM?

Thanks,
FunnyDice


----------



## Enforcer

I might be persuaded to GM...for the right game.

My ideal game would consist of:
-Fun and interesting combat, including descriptions more complex than "I attack." (I once played a game where we rarely fought, which got fairly boring for my Warforged Fighter with the cool but mysterious past).
-Characters with personalities and who have a reason to work together. Badass loner types who never open up need not apply.
-A story that's fun and interesting, but doesn't take itself too seriously--as gamers we're not improving upon the Iliad, we're just spending a few hours having fun with friends.

If I were to run, I'd prefer to run the following (in order of most preferred to still cool but not as preferred):
-D&D 3.5 in Eberron with a kitchen-sink approach (psionics included because I love the kalashtar, but not necessarily a focus)
-Exalted 2nd Edition (this is a White Wolf game of HIGH fantasy where you play demi-gods reclaiming the glory of an Age long past)
-A Game of Thrones d20 (based on the fabulous George R.R. Martin novels)
-Mutants and Masterminds in a gritty supers setting
-Shadowrun 4e


----------



## waterdhavian

I'd be interested in joining.  I am in an alternating sunday game and wouldnt mind some more game time.  Only issue is I am booked solid most days.


----------



## JoeGKushner

Always nice to see En World bringing things together.

Don't forget about the good old En World Chicago gameday coming up too!


----------



## AstroCat

FunnyDice said:
			
		

> Thanks for all the interest!  here is where we are at...
> 
> We are talking to a local Rogers Park guy about joining his game. But with all the reponses we have here, there we have quite a few options!  This is great!
> 
> We would really like to stay in the city since travel time is easier. Of the solitary respondants looking for a game - would any of you be willing to GM?
> 
> Thanks,
> FunnyDice




Likewise, I'd like to stay in the Chicago, north side world. I'm too rusty to DM a full on group. As for playing, something easy to start, low level, Greyhawk, maybe Eberron would be cool, but I'm flexible.

I'm open most weekday nights, weekends are a little harder.

Keep me posted.


----------



## FunnyDice

*Chicago gameday?*

Okay - I'll bite:  What is the Chicago Gameday?

thanks for the post!
- FD



			
				JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> Don't forget about the good old En World Chicago gameday coming up too!


----------



## thalmin

FunnyDice said:
			
		

> Okay - I'll bite:  What is the Chicago Gameday?
> 
> thanks for the post!
> - FD



Follow the Game Day link in my sig.


----------



## FunnyDice

*Cool idea!*

Game day sounds like a really neat idea! We'll have to see if we can get out there this October. Thanks for tip!

Hey Games Plus - Ever think of opening up a Bucktown location?   There's a few sizable spaces for lease right on Damen, down the street from the blue line. (We'd be customers!) 

Saturday we are meeting with a GM. We'll keep the thread informed!

Thanks everyone,
-FD


----------



## FunnyDice

In case anyone was wondering - the meeting with a possible GM fell through yesterday (sat). Trying for a meeting today. Will keep you all posted. Once we know what's going on with this game offer, we can better talk about the possibility of starting up a second campaign with the other palyers who expressed interest here.

Thanks again!


----------



## FunnyDice

*Met with the GM from Rodgers Park...*

OK! We met with the GM from Rogers Park, and he might be posting on this thread for additional players, so keep an eye out. He's got a long standing Forgotten Realms campaign going on, but as luck (and the school year) would have it, it's whittled down to one player recently. 

Details are still to be worked out, but there is interest on both sides to get gaming. We proposed playing every other Saturday. 

So - for all you solitary players looking for a game, are you interested in starting up an additional campaign?  Do we still have an offer to GM? As working stiffs, weekends (or fri nights) are better for us, and every other week has worked out as a good interval in the past. If you are interested, post a reply so we can get a head count. We'll try to set up a meetin 'n greet with everyone at a coffee house or something.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Enforcer

I'm interested in starting up an additional campaign, and still offer to GM (though I'd slightly prefer to play).

So, one head here.


----------



## FunnyDice

Cool!  that's one...


----------



## AlexanderDeath

*I...am here*

Howdy howdy folks

    Some of you may remember me as DigitalFVX1 - for whatever reason? I cant log on that name, so I registered this one. I, as funny dice has mention, am the GM she spoke to whos looking to assemble a group, so anyone with any questions can contact me at the following location: AlexanderDeath@aol.com.

Please please please please pleaaaaaaaaase title your emails something having to do with D&D, or AOL's filters gets them and I rarely know about it. 

This Weekend We are going to do a meet and great for new players - location hasnt been set yet, but time should start around 1:30. I'll post more info soon. BTW - potential GM's - Funnydice and her spouse? AWESOME people     way cool.


----------



## AstroCat

Well, I'd overall prefer to join a new low level campaign, which would be a nice way to start playing again. But, that being said, I'm still open to checking an existing one as well. Whatever ends up working out the best. 

Weeknights are best, but I can be flexible, especially now that the weather is turning a bit.


----------



## FunnyDice

*We're on a roll!*

Looks like we'll see some folks on Saturday, at around 1:30, for AlexanderDeath's group (at a ToBeDecided location). Cool!

And I see two folks interested in a second (possibly weeknight) campaign. We even have a tenative offer to GM.  Would Friday's be considered a "weeknight"? We could do an every-other week thing on Fridays.

Thanks!


----------



## AstroCat

I could be ok with Friday night. That is a lot better than Sat. night for me.


----------



## FunnyDice

*New Game Meet N Greet*

Okay - let set up a Meet N Greet for the new group.  Does Friday in Bucktown/Wicker Park sound okay?

We propose meeting at the coffee house 'Filter' this Friday (the 8th) at 8 pm. If this time and location does not suit anyone, let us know - we can be flexible.

Filter: (773) 227-4850 / 1585 N Milwaukee Ave, Chicago, IL 60622
It's close to the blue line Damen stop, where Milwaukee, Damen, and North make a star.


----------



## Enforcer

Filter on Friday sounds fine by me. I'll keep watching the thread if that location and time changes though.


----------



## AstroCat

Should be ok with me, Friday @8.


----------



## FunnyDice

*We're on for Friday*

Okay - since we have 2 confirmations for Friday at Filter, I guess it's a go! Hopefully we'll get some 'walk ins' from other posters/readers who have yet to reply.

When you get to Filter, look for a 30-something couple. The lady will be wearing a brown hat.

See you there!


----------



## AlexanderDeath

*Okay Folks - here it is*

Saturday the 9th @ 1:30 (Dont worry about being prompt)

Location:  Cafe Origin 5062 N Lincoln Ave Chicago  [773] 271-1209

What ya might bring? Character Concepts, Past Experiances with Games, blah blah. I am actually going to double that day as a character creation day for my other 2-3 players who I have (tentativly) confirmed for game. 

Note to Astro: My offer still stands about doing some 1-off low level games to get you in the know for D20, same goes mostly with anyone, I dont mind being a teacher.


----------



## Enforcer

AlexanderDeath said:
			
		

> Saturday the 9th @ 1:30 (Dont worry about being prompt)
> 
> Location:  Cafe Origin 5062 N Lincoln Ave Chicago  [773] 271-1209
> 
> What ya might bring? Character Concepts, Past Experiances with Games, blah blah. I am actually going to double that day as a character creation day for my other 2-3 players who I have (tentativly) confirmed for game.
> 
> Note to Astro: My offer still stands about doing some 1-off low level games to get you in the know for D20, same goes mostly with anyone, I dont mind being a teacher.



So this is a separate meeting from the one Friday night? Or has the Friday night one been replaced with the above.


----------



## FunnyDice

*There are 2 Meetings!*

Good question about the meetings - lets be sure to be clear so no one misses out.

-There is one meeting on Friday evening at 8 pm for a NEW campaign.

-There is another meeting on Saturday at 1:30 pm for AlexanderDeath's Forgetten Realm campaign.

See below for the times and places, and watch the thread for any changes.

Hope to see you all this weekend!


----------



## AstroCat

AlexanderDeath said:
			
		

> Note to Astro: My offer still stands about doing some 1-off low level games to get you in the know for D20, same goes mostly with anyone, I dont mind being a teacher.



Thanks for the lesson sessions offer, I might take you up on that. Totally appreciated. 

I will probably be able to come to both meetings and check them out, not 100% sure I can make both but I will try.

Overall, I don't know if I can commit to 2 games, but I at least want to check them out and meet people and we'll see. One for sure though.

I've recently been getting in to the D&D skirmish miniature game as well, so I'm starting to amass a good collection of minis, so I'll have those to offer up for whatever game(s) end up happening.


----------



## Kelleris

Aargh, I lost track of this thread (my e-mail reminders are being sent to a defunct account).  Would it be alright if I showed up on Friday for this coffee shop thing?  A bit late to be poking my head in, I know, but I'd love to join a group that's newly forming instead of having to hope in on an established one.


----------



## Enforcer

Kelleris said:
			
		

> Aargh, I lost track of this thread (my e-mail reminders are being sent to a defunct account).  Would it be alright if I showed up on Friday for this coffee shop thing?  A bit late to be poking my head in, I know.



FunnyDice does say she hopes to see some walk-ins on Friday, so I assume it's okay for you (or anyone else) to show up tomorrow.


----------



## Kelleris

Cool.  Still, I thought I'd better check, in case the discussion moved to e-mail or something.


----------



## FunnyDice

Kelleris - Sure you're welcome Friday, but I should warn you - the only character we have left is the paladin's steed. And it's a daschund.  

...just kidding. Please join us! The more the merrier! I'm betting you'll have no trouble picking out the group of gamers at Filter, but I'll be wearing a brown hat if that helps. Once again - we are still deciding what system we are going to play, and right now we have one offer to GM (though he'd rather be a player, so other offers would be welcome too).

see you there!
-Funny Dice


----------



## Enforcer

As I read more of my Eberron books, I'm getting warmer to the idea of GMing. We'll see what people want to play and what their play-styles are.


----------



## AstroCat

Eberron could be interesting, as well as good old Greyhawk (nostalgia kicking in.  )


----------



## Enforcer

To the folks who I met at Filter: I've sent an email. Please post here if you didn't receive it.


----------



## AlexanderDeath

Hmmm - I should probably post some way to notice me: Guy with D&D books      and probably an IZOD Cap. 

Fair Warning: We are going to be doing some character workup (For those i've already met, pending nothings changed of course) and all that other stuff       Look forward to seeing whomever shows.


----------



## AlexanderDeath

*Oiy Vey*

Welp - Thanks to those that showed intrest (And unfortunatly wasted time) in trying to show today. For those that did, obviously, found out that Origins (Unbenounced to me) had closed for buisness. I had tried to wait there from about 1:40 till about 3 in vain hopes that I could redirect anyone who showed to Boomers across the street (Even licked a sign to the door of Origins - BLECH!   ) - but, such as fate would have it further (Given their was a parade, bus snafu from that, roads closed and all kinds of other "This is a sign" style non-sense) events have caused prospective players (Namely the individuals who started this post) to beg out for the moment.

So for any who are intrested, I will be starting (another) new thread on here in the search for players    Kudos!


----------



## FunnyDice

*Update*

Just to close the loop, we would like to announce success!  Through this forum we have been contacted by many gamers, and had many different gaming offers. We think we have found a great fit for our gaming preferences, including style, timing, and location. We even have our first group meeting scheduled.

We couldn't have done it without all the outreach. Thanks to everyone who responded, and were willing to explore the idea of playing with us. It's been a pleasure to talk to you all.

Cheers!


----------



## JoeGKushner

Thumbs up!

Always good to see Chicago gamers getting together and having a good time.

With as many people as there are in Chicago, you'd think it'd be easy but...


----------



## thorun09

Glad to hear, we actually having one guy from this posting come and play with us Saturday, so it's been a positive for us as well.  Plus we had a chance to email some others, and made contacts. 

Bobbo


----------

